# mk3 remove front door panels



## VW_Dean (Apr 26, 2010)

There used to be a link in the FAQ on how to remove the front door panels on the MK3. The link is broken!
Can someone provide instructions on how to remove the front door panels? I have a 1999 Cabrio with manual windows and I want to replace the front stereo speakers. It looks like the door panels must come off to get at the speakers.
I can't figure out how to get the door panels off! There are no screws like my 03 Jetta. There are some plastic rivets that go all the way around but I don't see how to get the handles, window cranks, etc off.
Thanks in advance.
Dean


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

The speaker grill should just pop off around the speaker.


----------



## VW_Dean (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

It does on the rear speakers but I can't seem to do that on the fronts.
Dean


----------



## VW_Dean (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: (VW_Dean)*

You are right! I didn't have a skinny enough tool! I found a very thin screwdriver and I was able to pop off the grills.
Thanks for the quick reply!
Dean


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

if you ever need to take the door pannels off agian i will tell you how to take the door pannels off of my 94 golf....may be it will help....1. pop the cover off on the door handle and remove the 2 philips bolts. 2 just remove the allen screws around the outside of the door pannel i think there is like 8 of them....then unplug any wires and your all set. MKIV cars are different they have the same 2 philips bolts in the door handle but they have clips holding on the outside of the door they just pop off but be gentle they will break.....


----------



## Rheinland Technik (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, the grilles pop right off. If you ever have to remove the door panel in the future for window regulator replacement or other issue, there are two different mounting styles used in the Mk3 & Mk3.5. One panel is held on with screws/clips that are accessable from the front, rear edges and the and lower, but not all lower panels edges have them. The other is a simpleslide in place clip that requires the top edge of the panel to be slightly pried from the upper window trim and lift up. Remember that there are two screws behind the grab / pull handles on the panels that have to be removed in order for the panels to come off. This is applicable to both panel designs. Manual window regulator panels also require the winder to be removed which is a simple sliding of the round disc away from the handle for it to come off.


----------

